# Handy Man Stan



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 11, 2022)

I’m very sorry to have to let the SMF community know that our good friend 

 handymanstan
 has passed away.



Stan was a great man who I met on these forums and became great friends with. We’d get together a few times a year(before covid) for the fattie contest, or to smoke something.
I met him at 

 kingfishcam
 first ever Michigan smokers event and we soon became really good friends despite our age difference.

he invited me to his house to teach me how to smoke cheese and next thing I know he’s coming out to my place to make sticks and summer sausage, or to make hot sauce. he met all my friends and became friends with them all. Stan, Cam, Motz, and myself became known as the Round Table.

Stan became a regular at the fattie contests and was always helping me out. He’d have to remind me to check the brisket or ribs all the time since I had so much going on. Might have had to do with the beer as well. Lol. Stan was always helping me by basically being a timer.

stan was always willing to help out at our events. He’d set up and tear down. He’d help smoke, and judge. There is nothing he wouldn’t, or didn’t do to help my wife and I. And he offered to help plenty of people learn to smoke whatever they needed help with. He was always offering me money to help with the costs because he knew holding parties for 200 people was expensive. I would always tell him his help was more valuable than his money. And it truly was.

i met Stan’s dogs a few times and he met mine yearly. Hooper & Scout loved when stan visited because he paid so much attention to them. Stan was a big dog guy and that combined with bbq is why we got along so well. I always took the time to listen to Stan because I had so much to learn from him. Not just about bbq or dogs, just about life in general.

Stan was a great man and a great friend to me personally. I know he meant a lot to plenty of other people he met through me and many others. It breaks my heart to know I’m not going to hear his voice or see him pulling down my drive for another bbq event. My wife and I are broken up over this. I was in Lousiana hunting when I got a voice mail from his wife and I knew it wasn’t going to be good. I took everything in me to keep it together as I spoke with her. Then to call my wife…. Her exact words were “Mr. Stan…..” and she was crying. This is a big one for us personally.  I can only imagine how his wife and children feel. Please pray for them. And if you have any memories of him from this page please share them. Stan helped a lot of people with questions and stuff on this page. It’s been a while since he was really an active member but he was at one time. If you have any stories please share them. 

here is a link to his obituary:





__





						Obituaries in Lansing, MI | Lansing State Journal
					

Stanley Hartmann Holt - Stanley James Hartmann left our world on January 6, 2022.  Stan was born on May 8, 1956 to Carl T. and Jean (Hammond)...




					www.lansingstatejournal.com
				






 kingfishcam


 jokensmoken


 hillbillyrkstr


 handymanstan


 humdinger


 robbq








this is Stan & myself at the 2019 fattie contest right before he left. It was the last time I saw him in person due to Covid.

I miss & love you friend. I will see you again!

Scott


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 11, 2022)

So sorry to hear. It hurts to lose any of our BBQ brethren.


----------



## forktender (Jan 11, 2022)

Brutal, sorry for your loss, and RIP to Stan and prayers too Stan's family and loved ones.
It's pretty amazing how friendships are forged through online forums.

Godspeed to Stan and everyone who loved him.
Dan


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 11, 2022)

hillbillyrkstr
 ,

That was a beautiful tribute to your good friend.  I wish I had the opportunity to have met him because he seemed like the kind of guy I could warm up to very easily.
I only knew Stan through our forum. . .He had helped me on several smokes throughout the years.

Rest in Peace Stan. . .We a loosing too many members.  He will enjoy the company with Pops and Chef JimmyJ

John


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 11, 2022)

Stan sounds like a terrific guy, may he rest in peace.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 11, 2022)

Sorry for your and his family's loss Scott. Stan seemed like a great guy from what you described. True class act. Always hard to lose a good friend. Will keep you guys and his family in our prayers.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 11, 2022)

A beautiful tribute. Condolences for your loss. RIP our smoking brother.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks for letting us know RIP Stan


----------



## kingfishcam (Jan 11, 2022)

Geez.  I don't know what I could add to Scott's post.  Stan was a wonderful person that shared his heart and knowledge with us at the round table.  I got to know Stan thru this forum and his guidance in my newbie adventure with smoking.  I too have not seen Stan since the 2019 gathering, and man will he be missed.  RIP my friend.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 11, 2022)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Stan was a great man


Very nice tribute to your friend . I read through the whole post and could feel your emotions coming through . Seems clear he offered everything anyone could ask for in a friend , just by reading your words .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 11, 2022)

RIP  Stan!!
My Brother has been up there since Covid took him on Dec 29, 2020.
He'll show you around.
Prayers to those you left behind.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 11, 2022)

That was a great, heartfelt tribute to your friend.  prayers sent for Stan and his family.
Gary


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 11, 2022)

Thank you to whoever edited Stans profile to say “Gone but not forgotten RIP”.

man I miss my friend…


----------



## sandyut (Jan 11, 2022)

Very sorry to hear one of our family has left us.  Condolences and prayers are coming to his family and your way.  Stan sound like the man we all should try be as much as we can.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 11, 2022)

Very nice words Scott for a great friend to you and many others , And prayers to his family

David


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 11, 2022)

Awesome tribute. RIP and all of my families prayers.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 11, 2022)

I appreciate the kind words from the SMF community. Stan was always trying to get the Michigan smokers to have events. He loved the gatherings and he loved to teach as well as learn new things. He was always the first one to offer a helping hand. Everyone would have truly loved to meet him.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 11, 2022)

Sorry to hear of this.   Hate hearing of forum members passt


----------



## OldSmoke (Jan 11, 2022)

Although I have not had direct contact with him, I can feel your loss. You wrote a beautiful remembrance. We all have had to do too much praying these last few years. It is so hard to loose the really good guys.


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 11, 2022)

Sounds like a great person and a friend to all. Thoughts and prayers for the friends and families. 

Keith


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 11, 2022)

hillbillyrkstr
 You are a true friend to pass the news.

Kuddos to the mods for updating profiles.
I read old posts and see the last post date and often wonder...

Peace to you Scott and please pass to Stan's family.

-John


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 12, 2022)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Thank you to whoever edited Stans profile to say “Gone but not forgotten RIP”.
> 
> man I miss my friend…




Scott I've been doing it way to often in the last year we've lost some great members who have helped a lot of members of SMF.  I'm sure they helped lots of people outside SMF that were fortunate enough to know them as well. In the last year or so we've lost three or four members that I had met and become good friends with and it hurts.


----------



## anglerman (Jan 12, 2022)

Smoke on my friend.. I’ve only met Stan one time back in 2017 at the fatty contest… 

dang it’s been that long. My side catering business has kept me from returning hopefully this year it works out and we can tip one back for Stan. Thanks for the post Scott.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 12, 2022)

Rip. Sorry to hear this.


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 12, 2022)

*This is sad news.  RIP sir.*

*JC *


----------



## jokensmoken (Jan 12, 2022)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I’m very sorry to have to let the SMF community know that our good friend @handymanstan has passed away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sad news. 
I met Stan when I went to my first fatty contest at smoker Scott's. We immediately became friends; he was 
like that, always smiling, friendly, easy going and helpful. 
Stan made me feel welcome and like "one of the gang" right off the bat and even though we'd just met, I felt like I'd know him for years.
I know I'll think of him often especially when I'm smoking.
RIP Stan.


----------



## forktender (Jan 12, 2022)

I would like to apologize for messing up my original post, my brain read Sam instead of Stan.
I've not been myself the past few days, I'm laid out on the living room floor with my back out for the past few days. Once again, my apologies, how stupid of me, I'm so sorry about that mistake.
Dan.


----------



## texomakid (Jan 12, 2022)

What a beautiful tribute. I'm crying and I don't know either of you. My thoughts are with all his family and friends. Thanks for sharing your story with us Scott.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 12, 2022)

forktender said:


> I would like to apologize for messing up my original post, my brain read Sam instead of Stan.
> I've not been myself the past few days, I'm laid out on the living room floor with my back out for the past few days. Once again, my apologies, how stupid of me, I'm so sorry about that mistake.
> Dan.



no need to apologize. Thank you for your kind words. I’m sure Stan appreciates them.

scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 12, 2022)

texomakid said:


> What a beautiful tribute. I'm crying and I don't know either of you. My thoughts are with all his family and friends. Thanks for sharing your story with us Scott.


Thank you tex. I appreciate that and I know Stan does as well. I wish you could have met him. He was truly a great man. Never blinked when someone asked for help and a lot of the time you never had to ask for help cause he’d volunteer to help first.  Always giving because he loved the idea of a smokers community. He truly loved and appreciated every get together no matter the size. 200 plus people at the fattie contest or just 3-4 of us making sauce or smoking cheese.
I really miss him.

scott


----------



## robbq (Jan 12, 2022)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I’m very sorry to have to let the SMF community know that our good friend @handymanstan has passed away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hillbillyrkstr said:


> I’m very sorry to have to let the SMF community know that our good friend @handymanstan has passed away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was a good man. When i first met him and you..and all at that matter. It was the first fattie contest. I knew know one. But took a chance on doing this get together to meet others. It was the best decision i could've made. The next few contests, i fastly became friends wuth Stan over chatting and drink. He was wise, also a great sense if humor. Only had a few cherished momentsbwith him. But it was grand!..
Rest in peace my brother. You had a long battle. But made your place in the world.
ROB AKA...ROBBQ


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 12, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Scott I've been doing it way to often in the last year we've lost some great members who have helped a lot of members of SMF.  I'm sure they helped lots of people outside SMF that were fortunate enough to know them as well. In the last year or so we've lost three or four members that I had met and become good friends with and it hurts.


Yeah piney I’m tired of losing good people who I  had to distance because of this “pandemic”. It cost me plenty of time with Stan and that makes everything worse. I’m sorry everyone who’s in the same boat. Losing loved ones is tough enough so to not be able to see them for a year or two before is just brutal.


robbq said:


> He was a good man. When i first met him and you..and all at that matter. It was the first fattie contest. I knew know one. But took a chance on doing this get together to meet others. It was the best decision i could've made. The next few contests, i fastly became friends wuth Stan over chatting and drink. He was wise, also a great sense if humor. Only had a few cherished momentsbwith him. But it was grand!..
> Rest in peace my brother. You had a long battle. But made your place in the world.
> ROB AKA...ROBBQ


Well said Robb! 
same here on taking a chance and showing up at the get together a year before we started the fattie contest. That decision had a huge impact on my life. I met stan, cam, and Motz. Then a year later right after the first fattie contest I moved out to the ranch and the rest is history. Life long friends. Just wish we had more time.

scott


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 12, 2022)

Such a beautiful note you write about your friends passing, very moving. While I did not know him it is obvious he will be missed by many. My condolences to all who knew and loved him.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 13, 2022)

Very sorry for the loss of Stan.  Your tribute is beautiful and truly heartfelt.  It brings to life how beloved Stan was.  Our Families' prayers for Stan, his Family and you and yours.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 13, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Very sorry for the loss of Stan.  Your tribute is beautiful and truly heartfelt.  It brings to life how beloved Stan was.  Our Families' prayers for Stan, his Family and you and yours.


I appreciate that. Really crazy to think if it wasn’t for this forum and the first Michigan smokers gathering I’d have never met a guy who would become a life long friend.

scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 13, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Such a beautiful note you write about your friends passing, very moving. While I did not know him it is obvious he will be missed by many. My condolences to all who knew and loved him.


Thank you. Stan was liked by everyone who met him. A great tribute to a great man when your gone and nobody has a bad thing to say about you. I knew him for only a few months and next thing I know I’m driving an hour to his house to smoke cheese.

scott


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 13, 2022)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I appreciate that. Really crazy to think if it wasn’t for this forum and the first Michigan smokers gathering I’d have never met a guy who would become a life long friend.
> 
> scott


It is crazy the way things work out as we go through life.  Constant reminders how short Life is, so we must make the most of it every day.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 13, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> It is crazy the way things work out as we go through life.  Constant reminders how short Life is, so we must make the most of it every day.


Even though I don’t always do that I couldn’t agree more.

scott


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jan 13, 2022)

I'll miss Stan too; I think I spent more time in MI talking to Stan then any one else at the Fattie contests. 

He definitely made you feel like you had always been around and he could share alot of knowledge; I wish I had gotten to spend more time with him. He was always one of those people I looked forward to spending an afternoon with. Even my father liked to spend hours talking with him because of all the things he had dabbled in. 

May you find peace where ever your journey takes you now Stan.

I am truly sorry for your loss Scott, I know how close you two were.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 14, 2022)

anglerman said:


> Smoke on my friend.. I’ve only met Stan one time back in 2017 at the fatty contest…
> 
> dang it’s been that long. My side catering business has kept me from returning hopefully this year it works out and we can tip one back for Stan. Thanks for the post Scott.


Yeah angler I’ve already tipped back a few for Stan. Working on what we talked about earlier in the week. Working on a date. I’ll get back to you soon.

scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 17, 2022)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I'll miss Stan too; I think I spent more time in MI talking to Stan then any one else at the Fattie contests.
> 
> He definitely made you feel like you had always been around and he could share alot of knowledge; I wish I had gotten to spend more time with him. He was always one of those people I looked forward to spending an afternoon with. Even my father liked to spend hours talking with him because of all the things he had dabbled in.
> 
> ...



thanks Tom. I remember you and your dad talking with Stan a lot the couple years you made the voyage across the lake. I know Stan was happy we got you two all the way from Wisconsin to make a Michigan gathering. Stan will be missed by a lot of people in the smoking community. I’m glad you were able to meet him.

scott


----------



## nimrod (Jan 17, 2022)

My condolences to you and his family. That is a wonderful tribute to him. I grew up in that area, I lot of good folks there.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 17, 2022)

nimrod said:


> My condolences to you and his family. That is a wonderful tribute to him. I grew up in that area, I lot of good folks there.


Thank you. I wish I could have put it into writing better. Or better yet if y’all could have met Stan yourselves.

you grew up around the lansing area?

scott


----------



## nimrod (Jan 18, 2022)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Thank you. I wish I could have put it into writing better. Or better yet if y’all could have met Stan yourselves.
> 
> you grew up around the lansing area?
> 
> scott


Yes, many years ago. We were on Theo Street then later on Baker street in about 1965-66 then my folks moved us out to Grand Ledge. Dad got tired of climbing telephone poles in the winter so we ended up in Florida.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Jan 19, 2022)

I spoke with Stan’s wife last night and she wanted me to tell y’all thank you for your kind words and for thinking about, and praying for Stan and his family. I sent her the link to this thread so I’m sure she read all your kind words. Thank you.

Bbq & the SMF we’re important to Stan and a big part of his life. I am talking with Stan’s bbq brothers and some other friends of mine and we are working on a proper tribute to Stan. Something to keep his legacy alive for years to come. I’ll have more info when that’s finalized.

again thank you and please feel free to share more memories of Stan if you think of them or just happen to stumble on this thread later.

scott


----------

